# Cold morning pictures *horses*



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I just realized I forgot to share my cold morning pictures with everyone!

The blue monster is Dandy, the colt is Opie, and the other is Trouble Maker.


























































The horses were feeling very fresh that morning. Lol Especially Opie.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Again I'm very envious of you. I want a horse so bad. That colt is sooo adorable! Dandy is beautiful and stylish! :lol: And I have to ask what the other one's coloring would be classified as? But again they're all BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks 

Trouble is a bay roan with snowflakes. (That is what it says on the reg. papers.)


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Great Piccies!!!! Love the shot of Opie running!


----------



## pearl's_girl (Nov 12, 2007)

I love those horses! Opie is simply gorgeous(s?)! I love splashy horses!


----------

